# roof rack 04 max



## bwflippo (May 15, 2008)

recently my buddy got me into kayaking and ever since i've been trying to find a roof rack to tote a yak. I've looked at Yakima, Thule, and Inno and was wondering if anyone a bit more experienced could shine some light on the subject or make a recomendation.


----------

